# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - So lang wird Episode 7



## Gast1669461003 (17. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - So lang wird Episode 7* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - So lang wird Episode 7


----------



## Elektrostuhl (17. November 2015)

Endlich wieder Star Wars. Ich hätte zwar lieber eine Filmlänge nahe der 3 Stunden gesehen, aber 135 Minuten sind besser als nichts.


----------



## FalloutEffect (17. November 2015)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es nach 135 Minuten mehr Fragen als Antworten geben wird. Vorallem was wohl Star Wars 10 - 12 für uns bereithält.


----------



## DerBloP (17. November 2015)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es nach 135 Minuten mehr Fragen als Antworten geben wird. Vorallem was wohl Star Wars 10 - 12 für uns bereithält.


Sehe ich genau so. Hoffe dennoch die bauen keine zu üblen Cliffhänger rein, und lassen lieber jede Episode als ganzen Film für sich stehen...


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2015)

Cliffhanger gab es schon in der klassischen Triolgie. (Han eingefroren in Carbonid bis zu dessen Rettung) Also warum nicht?


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Cliffhanger gab es schon in der klassischen Triolgie. (Han eingefroren in Carbonid bis zu dessen Rettung) Also warum nicht?



Das hatte wiederum eher andere Gründe.
Da war nicht klar, ob Ford/Solo im nächsten Film dabei sein würde


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2015)

Schon klar. Das ändert aber nichts am daraus resultierenden Cliffhanger.


----------

